

1992 Wash Post editor memo on the PC and impacts - jgamman
http://recoveringjournalist.typepad.com/files/kaiser-memo.pdf

======
pstuart
Money quote:

    
    
      I am *not* here dreaming of (or worrying about) a world in 
      which computers have displaced the printed word, and us too.
      I could find no one at this conference who would predict 
      the demise of the newspaper. No one.
    

Really? Sounds like a movie exec in the early 50's.

